# Όλα τα 'χε η Μαριωρή, ο φερετζές τής έλειπε



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2008)

Ως γνωστόν, αυτή η παροιμία σημαίνει ότι κάποιος ασχολείται με επουσιώδη πράγματα, ενώ στερείται βασικότερα.

Π.χ. εδώ βλέπουμε:
_ΟΛΑ τα είχε η Μαριωρή, ο φερετζές της έλειπε.
Βλέπετε τα οικονομικά του δήμου μας πάνε θαυμάσια, τα ευρώ περισσεύουν, οπότε τι είναι να διαθέσουμε και 50.000 για να κάνουμε ένα συνέδριο με θέμα τις γυναίκες στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση…
Ένα συνέδριο το οποίο δεν προσέφερε απολύτως τίποτε πέρα από την τριήμερη εκδρομούλα σε τριακόσιες και πλέον γυναίκες από όλη την Ελλάδα.
Καλά φάγανε, καλά ήπιανε να είχαν και από μία…_

Αλλά υπάρχει και το διαδικτυακό Λοιπόν, απ' το οποίο μαθαίνουμε και διαφορετική ερμηνεία της γνωστής παροιμίας:
_Πώς το λέμε; «Όλα τα χε η Μαριωρή, ο φερετζές της έλειπε». Ε, όλα τα χε η Βανδή, ο τσαντάκιας της έλειπε! Άκουσον, άκουσον κι απόρησε δύσμοιρε μου σε τι κόσμο ζούμε. Την ημέρα του τροχαίου της Δέσποινας κι ενώ η αοιδός βρισκόταν στο δρόμο αιμόφυρτη και στον τόπο του ατυχήματος επικρατούσε μεγάλος πανικός, βρέθηκε άνθρωπος που την έκλεψε._

Τα σχόλια δικά σας. 
*Το δικό μου σχόλιο; Δύσμοιροι φιλόλογοι, τι τραβάτε στο σχολείο όταν προσπαθείτε να τους διδάξετε Νέα Ελληνικά! Αλλά μετά τούς το δίνετε το ρημάδι το απολυτήριο και γίνονται δημοσιογράφοι!*

Και καμιά πρόταση για μετάφραση στα Αγγλικά, αν έχετε την καλοσύνη.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

Μου ήρθε αυτομάτως το "that was all I needed/wanted" όταν λέγεται ειρωνικά, αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και καλύτερη/ακριβέστερη απόδοση.

έδιτ: Μου ήρθε και η συνώνυμη έκφραση "Τι του λείπει του ψωριάρη; Σκούφια με μαργαριτάρι". Μπας και βρει κανείς άλλος καλύτερη αποδοση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2008)

Εννοώ απόδοση στα Αγγλικά για τη σωστή ερμηνεία της παροιμίας, όχι με την έννοια "αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα", που όντως είναι αυτό που λες, Κατερίνα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

Έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

*Ανακαλύψεις*

Υπάρχουν δυο τρόποι να γράψουμε τη Μαριωρή: αυτός, ο παραδοσιακός, του εορτολογίου και του λεξικού ΛΝΕΓ, και της δημοτικής (Μαριορή). Στο ΛΚΝ:
*Όλα τα ’χει / τα ’χε η Mαριορή (μόνο) ο φερετζές τής λείπει / τής έλειπε*, γι’ αυτόν που, ενώ στερείται τα στοιχειώδη, επιζητεί τα πολυτελή, τα εξεζητημένα. 
Στο Γκουγκλ τα ευρήματα είναι μοιρασμένα.

Είναι διαδεδομένη η παρεξήγηση ότι σημαίνει «λες και δεν μας έφταναν όλα τ’ άλλα» (as if we didn't have enough on our plates). Π.χ. στο slang.gr, εκτός του ότι αναρωτιούνται μερικοί τι γυρεύουν εκεί μέσα οι παροιμίες:
1. Αναπάντεχη ατυχία, πραγματική ή δυνητική, μετά από αλληλουχία δύσκολων καταστάσεων και δυσμενών γεγονότων.
_Παράδειγμα:_ 
- Φαντάζεσαι να είσαι κλειστοφοβικός, σε ασανσέρ και να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος;
- Καλά, όλα τα είχε η Μαριωρή ο φερετζές της έλειπε!

Τέλος, εδώ αντιγράφει από τις _Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_ την εκδοχή για την προέλευση της παροιμίας.

Και λέω «τέλος» γιατί καλό και γενικό μετάφρασμα δεν μου έχει κάτσει ακόμα. Διάβασα κι αυτό εδώ και προσπαθώ να μην προδώσω τον Παπαθεμελή.


----------



## anef (Sep 1, 2008)

Ένα Lexicon of idioms and slang που έχω (συγγραφέας Stelios Marin) δίνει για μετάφραση αυτής της παροιμίας το _need sth like a hole in the head_. 
Αλλά από την ερμηνεία στο Cobuild (If you say that you need sth or sone like a hole in the head you are emphasizing that you do not want them and that they would only add to the problems that you already have) και το παράδειγμα που δίνει (we need more folk heros like we need a hole in the head) υποθέτω ότι και πάλι μιλάμε για το 'αυτό μας έλειπε'.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Είναι διαδεδομένη η παρεξήγηση ότι σημαίνει «λες και δεν μας έφταναν όλα τ’ άλλα» (as if we didn't have enough on our plates). Π.χ. στο slang.gr, εκτός του ότι αναρωτιούνται μερικοί τι γυρεύουν εκεί μέσα οι παροιμίες:


Καταρχάς, να επισημάνω ότι ξεκίνησα γράφοντας τη Μαριορή με όμικρον, αλλά με διόρθωσε ο Μπαμπινιώτης.

Όσο για την διαδεδομένη, όπως λες, παρεξήγηση ότι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει "λες και δεν μας έφταναν όλα αυτά", τι να πω; Όταν έκανα ένα μικρό ψάξιμο στο γκουγκλ, μου έβγαλε κυρίως τη σωστή χρήση. Μάλλον δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά το slang.gr να ερμηνεύει παροιμίες και να παραποιεί μια παροιμία τόσο πολύ γνωστή που τη γράφουν όλα τα λεξικά. Για μένα, η δεύτερη ερμηνεία αποτελεί καθαρό μαργαριτάρι.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Για μένα, η δεύτερη ερμηνεία αποτελεί καθαρό μαργαριτάρι.



Το οποίο όμως στην καθομιλουμένη χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον, καλώς ή κακώς.


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2008)

Η εξήγηση του Νατσούλη δεν αποκλείεται (une fois n'est pas coutume) να είναι σωστή, αν κρίνω από παλιότερες παραλλαγές της παροιμίας που αντί για Μαριορή βάζουν Ζαφειρίτσα. (Η κυρία από την οποία βγήκε κατά Νατσούλη η φράση λεγόταν Μαριορή-Ζαφειρίτσα Κοντολέοντος). Λογουχάρη ο Σταματάκος δίνει την παροιμία ως _Όλα τα'χει η Ζαφειρίτσα, μόν' ο φερετζές της λείπει_

Με Ζαφειρίτσα έχω αποδελτιώσει τη φράση στα Χαμένα κορμιά του Π.Πικρού (δεκαετία του 20)

Από το "μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε;" έως το "μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε!" η απόσταση είναι μικρή, πράγμα που εξηγεί ίσως την αποκλίνουσα σημασία που λέτε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Από το "μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε;" έως το "μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε!" η απόσταση είναι μικρή, πράγμα που εξηγεί ίσως την αποκλίνουσα σημασία που λέτε.



Μετά από αυτή την εύστοχη παρατήρηση, φτάνω προς το παρόν να προτείνω κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις, μέχρι να έρθει η έμπνευση για κάτι πιο ιδιωματικό.

Μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε! (η λανθασμένη εκδοχή) = That's all we needed!
Λες και μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε (για τον φερετζέ) = as if that was all that was missing (ή άλλες εκδοχές, ανάλογα με το κείμενο)


----------

